# First time deer hunter



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

I finally bought a place where I can hunt!
This will be my first time deer hunting, is there
any tips you guys can give me?
Thanks.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Practice with your weapon of choice in conditions approximating the distance and logistics of the shot you're likely to take until you can hit what you're aiming at every time.


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

thorn653 said:


> I finally bought a place where I can hunt!
> This will be my first time deer hunting, is there
> any tips you guys can give me?
> Thanks.


Great news! Deer hunting is fun and there are many online guides to learn from. 
The best tip I can give you is that if you kill a deer, bone out the meat because the bone marrow doesn't taste very good. The saw spreads the marrow.

Good luck and get a big one, however the smaller ones are sure tender.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

so what type of firearm will you be using?


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

thorn653 said:


> I finally bought a place where I can hunt!
> This will be my first time deer hunting, is there
> any tips you guys can give me?
> Thanks.


Yes. Don't kill a deer unless there is someone available to teach you how to field dress it.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Good to hear. Hunt down wind of where you think the deer are. They will bist you quick. Be patient and dont cut the stomach or poop sack. Lol My son popped this one yesterday Here in va.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Congrats on the nice buck your son got.*

Google deer hunting tips and you will find hundreds of pages of reading.
Be safe and follow all laws to the letter.

There are probably U tubes on how to field dress a deer and butcher one up for the freezer. watch some so you can learn.

Here is a link to 20 tips I got by googleing deer hunting tips.
http://www.knightandhale.com/field-notes/deer-hunting-success-tips/

Some to me seem pretty lame but I have been deer hunting since 1963 my self and have probably over 100 bucks under my belt and a few does but not many.

Here are a few more.
http://hunting.outdoorzy.com/62-deer-hunting-tips-for-a-successful-season/


 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Congratulations. Wear a safety harness if yo go up. Show us your steaks and potatoes.


----------



## mikefinger (Jan 5, 2014)

For great videos on field dressing and processing deer and other game look up "meateater" or Steven Rinella on YouTube.


----------



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

JJ Grandits said:


> so what type of firearm will you be using?


Ar15 chambered in 5.56.
I'll be using a Federal Fusion 62 gr.
I know it's a light bullet for deer but my hunting distances are 75yds or under.
So I'm thinking it should be ok.


----------



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Good to hear. Hunt down wind of where you think the deer are. They will bist you quick. Be patient and dont cut the stomach or poop sack. Lol My son popped this one yesterday Here in va.


Thanks for the advice.
And by the way, tell your son congrats!
Nice looking deer.


----------



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> *Congrats on the nice buck your son got.*
> 
> Google deer hunting tips and you will find hundreds of pages of reading.
> Be safe and follow all laws to the letter.
> ...


Thanks for the links Al!


----------



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

mikefinger said:


> For great videos on field dressing and processing deer and other game look up "meateater" or Steven Rinella on YouTube.


Just got done watching the Meateater show last week!
Greatly informative show.
And he does the butchering too, so there's a lot to learn from him.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

be safe 
don't work so hard at it that you hate it 
enjoy nature sit still and just watch

look over your place for sign scat , tracks , trails trail cams are cool if you have one I never have had one shot a lot of deer 

watch the place with the most sign or best intersections fo trails 

if you are using a tree stand , strap in , unload before going up use a rope to bring your unloaded gun up and down dress in layers get in the stand 40-60 minutes before you might want to try and shoot anything 

you have never been so cold as you can get in a tree stand with and I have been through the ice 
layer on the clothing , bring the outer layers to the stand in a duffelbag heck I think I could walk to the stand in my long-johns then get dressed a the bottom of the tree some times 

with that 223 hunt like your an archer and you shouln't ever have a problem neck , or double lung through the ribs shoulders waste meat and sometimes are a lot for a small bullet 

like I tell my son if your sitting your doing your best impression of a log and if your stalking your best impression of a squirrel , if your sitting and little birds are not a few feet from you and squirrels practically walking over your feet or within 15 feet of you your not sitting still enough.


----------



## thorn653 (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the tips Pete!


----------



## black79k20 (Nov 20, 2014)

Patience. A lot of patience..!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Biggest issue I see is people not taking the time and effort beforehand to become proficient with their weapons, have them sighted in with the correct ammo, and know where they hit at various distances. I see this all the time with archery, shotguns & rifles. The result is a lot of missed or wounded and lost deer. We owe it to our quarry to take good shots and make clean kills.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Gun season starts here soon. I'll sit at the local cafe and listen to countless stories of missed shots from people who just pulled their gun out of the back of the closet where they put it last year and can't figure out why they couldn't hit what they shot at. You can't field dress a deer you can't kill.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

OK thorn 653, have you been out yet and if so how did you do?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I shot my 8 point buck opening morning a week ago with a 223 high behind the right shoulder angling down to low in front of the left shoulder. not the most ideal shot but the range was close about 20 yards , the buck only ran about 25 yards

he wasn't giving me a great shot , as I was shooting over my right shoulder as far as I could reach I thought about switching and shooting left handed but when I moved to even be able to get that shot he heard me but wasn't quite sure where I was but he had the general direction and with the high winds I was only up 2 sections of ladder about 10 feet off the ground so I shot before he figured me out and ran

223 is fine for a double lung shot like that through the ribs if your using a decent bullet


----------

